# Can I raise and keep a doe and a wether?



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

I have been debating on getting two does, then decided to go with two wethers. I really want to have milk eventually. Can I just have one of each? I know I'll have to feed differently.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

yes, you can absolutely have one of each! Just feed separate.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

You can most definitely. What breed are you wanting to get? The only time I feel like you would have to feed them separate is when she was pregnant. You can just feed them hay and depending on how well they do on hay you can give them some grain or alfalfa pellets for a supplement. I have a couple does that are fat on just hay and I have had a doe that had to be given gain or she would loose weight. So it kinda depends on the goat but I think you could feed them together. But Iv only raised boers so maybe dairy goats are different! Goodluck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You bet. That is what we started off with, and tell you the truth, it went crazy from there. 

I would sell sister and brother together when I can.


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

*raising doe and wether*

I'm getting Nigerian dwarf. I have my yard sectioned off, I can have two. I would like to breed the doe so I can have milk and one would be enough milk for us. I also plan on them being hiking companions. I had then changed my mind and decided to just get two wethers I just need to make up my mind On getting two wethers or a doe and a wether.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

One of each is fine. If you never breed the doe, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

If you try the milk, you'll be hooked! Two of any kind of goats will be great. Good luck on your decision. Btw... Kidding is such fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course you can  I have two wethers , one is a Nigerian and the other a Nubian and they get along great with the ladies 
Even when a few were pregnant , the one wether was never a problem at all , the other boy , the Nubian wasnt around yet , lol..
But he is sweet as pie


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

Well on one hand there are more wethers available that need good homes and they are considerably less expensive. If you think you want milk down the road go with a doe, but you will also be dealing with finding a suitable buck for her, possible birthing complications and what to do with kids etc. 
(Wait you think you will end up owning just 2 goats? ;-)Heheheh )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah right , ^^^ just two ? *HA !*

Good luck with that :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sure you can! Just pick a super gentle, docile wether so if you do breed the doe he shouldn't be a problem. :thumb:

(The wether Trickyroo is talking about was born here and sold with his sister, lol! Such a good boy.)


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

*decision*

I've met with two breeders this week and I'm going to get a wether and a doe from Buckeye, AZ. She was a great lady and had about a dozen goats. Four have been bred, three due end of March, one Iin April. I'll get my shed built, fence up, and play toys ready. When its time to breed if I haven't found someone close I'll take my doe back to her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a plan.


----------

